# Another thread that requsts a sig.....



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello, tempers!

I am requesting a Sig with KOF XI characters. Athena, Momoko, Kensou, or just One of the three would be fine. The one I'm requesting MAY be a hard one, seeing how there's almost, slim to no pictures of them other than the official art, which isn't really suitable for sig making.

Thank you very much.......


----------



## Ducky (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd make , Provide a link.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 8, 2008)

i'll make it too.
gimee the size you want, pic (link), and stuff you want written on it.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, here's a pic that I think would be good, but if it's too hard, or has problems, I can just look for another pic.

Linky

Also, just my name at the bottom right hand corner would be nice....


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 9, 2008)

it's green.


Spoiler


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 9, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks to both of you! I really like them both!


----------

